# Where do you buy scotch



## Malik23 (Sep 21, 2006)

Just curious here. Anyone buy on the internet? Where do you find the best prices?


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2007)

Malik23 said:


> Just curious here. Anyone buy on the internet? Where do you find the best prices?


There's this gas station, wine, beer and spirits store on I-20, just over the State line in Delta, LA (about 3 miles from Vicksburg) that has an excellent selection, and great prices. Mississippi also has good prices on the hard stuff, and I noticed that Arizona had reasonable prices.

Forget Alabama, taxes on booze is a growth industry!! Florida used to be cheap, but their "sin" taxes went up considerably in the last 5 years.

Wish I could buy it over the internet, but Alabama is one of the states that they cannot ship into!! The state tax boys are serious about collecting their "sin" taxes.

Luckily, I pass thru Mississippi on a semi-regular basis, and manage to hit Delta, LA several times a year!


----------



## Demented (Nov 7, 2006)

Trader Joe's. Glenmorangie port wood finish is $30.00 a fifth there and $55 - $60 in other stores.

Never bought over the internet thought.


----------



## mtg972 (Aug 28, 2006)

We have a store out here in Denver called Daveco liquors, which claims to be the largest liquor store in the world. I went in the other night and the place is pretty big, huge selection. There's a cigar humi, a tasting room, and, a room exclusively of champagnes. Prices are pretty good. There's another huge store out here called Total Beverage, which I think is a chain. They have a frequent buyer club where you can get some really good sale prices on all types of booze, as well as discount coupons thru the mail. Besides that, there's basically a liquor store on every corner. The weather sucks, but this place is a drunkard's paradise. cheers


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

Binnys or Sam's.
I believe both will ship, but couldn't tell you for sure


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Malik23 said:


> Just curious here. Anyone buy on the internet? Where do you find the best prices?


What kind of Scotch are you looking for? I am a flight attendant and can buy just about anything at a 1/3 of the cost from the Duty Free store at the airport........if you're interested just let me know.


----------



## olnumber7 (Apr 19, 2004)

mmblz said:


> Binnys or Sam's.
> I believe both will ship, but couldn't tell you for sure


Both Binny's and Sam's will ship, and both have some excellent prices.

Also ...

CAUTION: SHAMELESS SELF-PROMOTION TO FOLLOW

... I am the whisky buyer for an internet retailer that specializes in hard to find singlemalts. I don't know the rules about promoting one's business on the board so I won't post a link. If anyone is interested just PM me.

Happy hunting


----------



## MeNimbus (Dec 18, 2006)

On vacation to the USVI or the Duty Free between US&Canada border. :ss :al


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Canadian/US border, on the Canadian side (Quebec) has incredible hard liquor prices. Two 750 JW Blue's (travel set of two bottles) for $256 US with no tax.

If you live in Boston, Marty's Liqours has the best prices and they'll price match too. Brookline Liquors has a vast selection of Scotch with solid prices too. There's always Costco, but they are limited in selection.


----------



## Skinsfan (Aug 4, 2006)

I have never thought about purchasing alcohol over the internet. Is it cheaper that way? It is just more convenient to get it at the Hops and Wine store around the corner.


----------



## olnumber7 (Apr 19, 2004)

Skinsfan said:


> I have never thought about purchasing alcohol over the internet. Is it cheaper that way? It is just more convenient to get it at the Hops and Wine store around the corner.


Because you have to factor in the cost of shipping, if you're only looking for the "everyday" type stuff then stay local. On the other hand, if you're looking for something special (read hard to find and/or high-end) then there are deffinately a lot of internet deals to be had and (maybe more importantly) you can find things that you just can't get locally.

In your case, since you're in the DC area, you should be able to find most anything if you look in the right local shops. :2


----------



## MadAl (Feb 19, 2006)

Haven't used the internet for liquor, not sure why not, I use it for everything else, but the B+M's get all my biz.


----------



## bigALemos (Jun 1, 2005)

i've never even thought about buying online..... i'll have to look into it


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Local place called Kappys usually has great deal on scotch and other things as well. I buy from them. No shipping and no waiting.


----------



## Quint (Oct 19, 2006)

RPB67 said:


> Local place called Kappys usually has great deal on scotch and other things as well. I buy from them. No shipping and no waiting.


Ditto........


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

I buy locally, mostly because Georgia law prohibits buying liquor from out of state vendors and having it shipped to you.


----------



## MadAl (Feb 19, 2006)

mosesbotbol said:


> Canadian/US border, on the Canadian side (Quebec) has incredible hard liquor prices. Two 750 JW Blue's (travel set of two bottles) for $256 US with no tax.
> 
> If you live in Boston, Marty's Liqours has the best prices and they'll price match too. Brookline Liquors has a vast selection of Scotch with solid prices too. There's always Costco, but they are limited in selection.


I've heard of a place called Atlas in Medford, supposedly the biggest selection in MA, anybody been there?


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

RPB67 said:


> Local place called Kappys usually has great deal on scotch and other things as well. I buy from them. No shipping and no waiting.


I go to the Kappys in Falmouth now and then on the Cape. I don't buy from them too much as Marty's will beat their prices for me on anything. Which Kappy's do you go to?


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

mosesbotbol said:


> I go to the Kappys in Falmouth now and then on the Cape. I don't buy from them too much as Marty's will beat their prices for me on anything. Which Kappy's do you go to?


Saugus is the best, especially at Christmas time and I also shop the Danvers one as well.

I like their special stuff they always have and they have a great scotch and cognac selection.


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

Sam's has 15% off scotch (and some other things) today through the 21st...


----------



## Andyman (Jun 8, 2004)

With Shipping in the winter.. Would freezing temperatures mess up the Scotch? I was looking online yesterday but didn't order because it has been about 10* here.



Mrs. Rock Star said:


> What kind of Scotch are you looking for? I am a flight attendant and can buy just about anything at a 1/3 of the cost from the Duty Free store at the airport........if you're interested just let me know.


Dawn, Is this offer good for me as well  LMK


----------



## niterider56 (Jun 30, 2006)

Costco has had a decent selection as of late. Kirkland 19yr old (made by McCallan), and Obin 14 yr old. Purchased both but have not tried the Obin yet. Also had JW black and red. All at extremely good prices.


----------

